
Bruno Schulz’s Dream Worlds - dang
https://www.thenation.com/article/bruno-schulz-collected-stories-book-review/
======
majos
+1. I have never read anything else as crazily synesthetic and almost
uncomfortably rich as Schulz's writing. It just goes on, page after page (but
only a couple hundred in total) of gorgeous and often bizarre imagery. Imagine
an author combining Updike's descriptive power and Calvino's fine control of
story and myth, then feed that person some hallucinogens, and you might get
something like Schulz.

Some snippets:

> all colors immediately fell an octave lower, the room filled with shadows,
> as if it had sunk to the bottom of the sea and the light was reflected in
> mirrors of green water

> they blinked in the light; their eyes, still full of night, spilled darkness
> at each flutter of the eyelids

> there are things that cannot ever occur with any precision. they are too big
> and too magnificent to be contained in mere facts. they are merely trying to
> occur, they are checking whether the ground of reality can carry them. and
> they quickly withdraw, fearing to lose their integrity in the frailty of
> realization. and if they break into their capital, lose a thing or two in
> their attempt at incarnation, then soon, jealously, they retrieve their
> possessions, call them in, reintegrate: as a result, white spots appear in
> our biography - scented stigmata, the faded silvery imprints of the bare
> feet of angels, scattered footmarks on our nights and days - while the
> fullness of life waxes, incessantly supplements itself, and towers over us
> in wonder after wonder

(And of course, much credit much credit goes to Celina Wieniewska, who
translated all this.)

